# Leipheimer penalized 10 seconds



## DonkeyMan (Mar 23, 2007)

well the UCI finally hand it to him. I thought it was going to be worst but could be critical 10 seconds. He better crank it on the TT and Preyness.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

DonkeyMan said:


> well the UCI finally hand it to him. I thought it was going to be worst but could be critical 10 seconds. He better crank it on the TT and Preyness.



oh snap!


he better.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

teh moreon said:


> oh snap!
> 
> 
> he better.


Damn right! The pentalize may be critical to the Preyness! Pedal! Pedal!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

rogger said:


> Damn right! The pentalize may be critical to the Preyness! Pedal! Pedal!


[email protected] pentalize! pedalize! pedalize!


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

Kinda surprised actually. After Vino's crash, he hung out behind the Astana car for what seemed like miles.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Why was he pencilised?


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*

at least the UCI has been fair about this and penalized all incidents


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> Why was he pencilised?


Because after Levi's derailleur broke, the Disco mechanic leaned out of the team car and grabbed LL's bike and they sped up to about 95 mph to catch the peloton in about 15 seconds... 

the 95 mph was a guesstimate, but it was _FAST!_


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Kestreljr said:


> Because after Levi's derailleur broke, the Disco mechanic leaned out of the team car and grabbed LL's bike and they sped up to about 95 mph to catch the peloton in about 15 seconds...
> 
> the 95 mph was a guesstimate, but it was _FAST!_


ha, ha... it did look fast!! He's lucky it was only a 10 second penality.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

This thread makes english teachers cry.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

EndoMadness said:


> Kinda surprised actually. After Vino's crash, he hung out behind the Astana car for what seemed like miles.


Vino is neither American nor a Discovery rider. 

Hence there is no penalty.

Haven't you read the rules?


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

MerlinAma said:


> Vino is neither American nor a Discovery rider.
> 
> Hence there is no penalty.
> 
> Haven't you read the rules?


Ok conspiracy theorist Merlin.... Vino used his own muscle to try to rejoin the leaders (Levi didn't, he used a the team car to pull him at what must have been close to 45 mph). Vino was behind the team car for maybe 2 minutes, max and much of that was not simple pacing (the team car would slow and pull out to the side when the road broadened). Vinos team did not pace him all the way back to the peloton (or what was left of it) Levi's team dragged him up in record time. 

I am not saying Vino is innocent, but the two infractions were worlds apart in there severity.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> This thread makes english teachers cry.


Me fail English? That's unpossible.
(Ralph from the Sipmsons)


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

Stop talking about penis size, it's making me uncomfortable.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> ...I am not saying Vino is innocent, but the two infractions were worlds apart in there severity.


I think it must have just been an illusion based on the camera angle.


----------



## UK rider (Aug 19, 2004)

stainofmind said:


> Stop talking about penis size, it's making me uncomfortable.



Vino's helmet too small?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

PENILIZED!!!???? Auggggg.....those communist basqurds. What is a brotha to do with the man's foot in his back?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Wanna punish somebody?...punish Vino. Vino should be penaloped for wearing the ugliest sunglasses eva. Those glasses are more garish than the pyramind at the Louvre...but they must love that.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

la de da de da.... I'm just fixing his saddle. Reeeaallllyyy I am!

10 seconds is pretty lax. If they hadn't literally drug his arse back up to the group, he either may not have made it, or would have expended a huge amount of effort to get back to them. Small price to pay, Lee... I mean Wrangler... I mean Calvin.....


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

And VeloNews reports that the violation was because of "bidon pulls." Unless they have changed the word bidon to mean "back of saddle for a couple of miles at light speed" I think they have been extremely generous.

That wording ("bidon pulls") puts what was bald cheating into a much nicer light. Heh. Levi. Bald cheater. Heh.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*LL was prosthelitized? What?*

Who knew the LDS and JW were in the peloton.

BT


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> Vino was behind the team car for maybe 2 minutes,


What video feed were you watching? He was back there a long time and only pulled around when the car got stuck behind Boonen's group.

Still apples and oranges but if you are going to penalize (that only took 7 attempts to type after reading thru the thread) one violation, penalize them all...


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

EndoMadness said:


> Kinda surprised actually. After Vino's crash, he hung out behind the Astana car for what seemed like miles.


he might have had a draft from the car, but he was still doing the work. Disco grabbed onto and towed Levi right back up to the group, and weren't even being discrete about it. a more blatant foul I've never seen. 

should have been a minute.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

They didn't pull him all the way back to the group 

Still, it was definitely way too long of a pull.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

brought him right back up to the tail end of it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Saw the replay of it today and I hate to say it but the mechanic was holding onto Levi's saddle with one hand and the other hand was in the car. I mean he wasn't doing nothing except hanging onto Levi while the Disco car sped along. 

Oh well, it was a nice try guys.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

AJL said:


> They didn't pull him all the way back to the group
> 
> Still, it was definitely way too long of a pull.



no. they didn't. they stopped when they saw either that they were within ~100 meters of the red skoda or that they were on the live feed. jackasses.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*penalized for "Refusal to Race"*

He was penalized for 
1. Refusal to make a move
2. Wheel sucking
3. Lack of aggression
4. Using Disco resources that would be better spend on their leader Contador.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Jesse D Smith said:


> 4. Using Disco resources that would be better spend on their leader Contador.


I love how that man climbs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Why was he pencilised?


Odessa sez he was pencilized when she met him but she loves him anyway.


----------



## rodster (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep that 10 seconds might be the difference between 6th and 7th in Paris . . .


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I love how that man climbs! :thumbsup:


Yesterday, his pedaling reminded me of Armstrong as he was bridging gaps and pulling away. He has a very fast cadence, visably faster than those around him. I suspect Johan has no hesitation to give him every chance to take the team's lead.


----------



## BenW (Feb 27, 2007)

rodster said:


> Yep that 10 seconds might be the difference between 6th and 7th in Paris . . .


:yesnod: 

Actually. To me, for some reason, Vino drafting the team car isnt nearly as blantant as the mechanic physically holding onto LL's bike. Is that a double standard? Why?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Moves like that...*

make you want to see Levi not do well. I mean poop happens, but be a man about it. I mean, if you'll do that, then why wouldn't you dope?


----------



## djcrb9 (Nov 24, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> This thread makes english teachers cry.


Most internet threads do. English majors, too. Hell, most literate people, even!


----------



## djcrb9 (Nov 24, 2002)

blackhat said:


> no. they didn't. they stopped when they saw either that they were within ~100 meters of the red skoda or that they were on the live feed. jackasses.



Exactly. 
That was a lame-o move, and whoever said that anyone would do that would dope is right on. He's lucky that 10 seconds is all he got penalized.


----------



## Vandizzy (Jul 11, 2007)

*Tour should be a competition of rider not bike!*

As Lance put it, It's not about the bike! And the sad part is when a rider looses time because of a mechanical. It shouldn't be about the bike it should be about the rider's performance. And It is sad when a rider looses time from a mechanical, of his/her own bike or even worse that of another rider causing them to loose time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

blackhat said:


> no. they didn't. they stopped when they saw either that they were within ~100 meters of the red skoda or that they were on the live feed. jackasses.


Yes, I'm guessing the referee car caused Johan to wise up. The video feed didn't seem to be stopping him (I doubt the mechanic was doing it on his own).


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Vandizzy said:


> As Lance put it, It's not about the bike! And the sad part is when a rider looses time because of a mechanical. It shouldn't be about the bike it should be about the rider's performance. And It is sad when a rider looses time from a mechanical, of his/her own bike or even worse that of another rider causing them to loose time.



I've got a headache now.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't get it .. they were just, ah, adjusting his seat. Yeah that's it. They sped up in the car like the to maximize his balance. yeah..that's it :lol:


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

MerlinAma said:


> Vino is neither American nor a Discovery rider.
> 
> Hence there is no penalty.
> 
> Haven't you read the rules?



Juan Mauricio Soler Hernandez got a 20 sec penalty for a disallowed feed or something and Sephen Auge got 10 seconds for the sticky bottle. neither are american or disco riders.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Kestreljr said:


> Because after Levi's derailleur broke, the Disco mechanic leaned out of the team car and grabbed LL's bike and they sped up to about 95 mph to catch the peloton in about 15 seconds...
> 
> the 95 mph was a guesstimate, but it was _FAST!_



it was embarrassingly obvious too. i watched that and thought "what a bunch of dumb-azzes".

i don't think levi has it to win the tdf anyway. he needs all the help he can get.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*This may come back to bite them...*

As of Stage 9...

Without Levi's 10 second penalty, he'd be ahead of Kloden and Disco would be 1st in the Team comp.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

During the live coverage that aired this morning, they didn't make any mention (that I heard of) of the penalty. I thought they'd at least give a few seconds to it


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*



blackhat said:


> Juan Mauricio Soler Hernandez got a 20 sec penalty for a disallowed feed or something and Sephen Auge got 10 seconds for the sticky bottle. neither are american or disco riders.



Neither is a GC contender either


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Saw the replay of it today and I hate to say it but the mechanic was holding onto Levi's saddle with one hand and the other hand was in the car. I mean he wasn't doing nothing except hanging onto Levi while the Disco car sped along.
> 
> Oh well, it was a nice try guys.


Come on, he was pre-squeezing the gel at the back of the saddle so Levi could sit lower. Johan should have just explained that it takes 15 or 20 minutes to do that correctly, and if Levi were pedaling it would interfere with that delicate adjustment.

On the other hand, they may have just invented a brand new sport- Bike Pushing, the thrills of both NASCAR and Pro Cycling- here comes the bump draft on those restricter plate stages. 

(Bump draft- drafting car pushes the car it's drafting so they both go faster- not recommended in cycling.)


----------



## Timmons (Jul 6, 2005)

I too am suprised that the penalties aren't reviewed in the following days. The announcers talk about them when they happen, taking bottles from cars during climbs (and getting pushed), Levi's getting held to faster speeds by the mechanic), and then the next day nothing is mentioned. 

Why is this stuff not followed up and reviewed days after? I never knew that Levi got a penalty until I hit this thread.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

don't makes so much out of it--these infractions are like an offside in football. They happen all the time-the other riders don't care if a rider get some help getting back into the group after a mechanical. Taking the penalty is a lot better than what happens if you get seriously gapped, like what happened to Moreau. A few helps through the team cars isn't a big deal, and it probably equalizes the time lost trying to get around/through the mayhem of the cars anyways.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

mtbykr said:


> Neither is a GC contender either


Neither is Leipheimer


----------



## Hairnet (Dec 17, 2006)

DonkeyMan said:


> well the UCI finally hand it to him. I thought it was going to be worst but could be critical 10 seconds. He better crank it on the TT and Preyness.



That 10 seconds could cost him a spot in the top 10 or so. Very critical.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*



toomanybikes said:


> Neither is Leipheimer



That's funny because LL, disco, and the media think so.........not to mention his current standing


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

rodster said:


> Yep that 10 seconds might be the difference between 6th and 7th in Paris . . .


You might want to rethink that.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

if he wasn't penalized 10 secs, he'd be in 2nd place by now


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

CoLiKe20 said:


> if he wasn't penalized 10 secs, he'd be in 2nd place by now


the penalty is not the real cause, it is the broken DR that forced them to change bikes and give Levi that little push before the fast approaching climb- without that push, Levi would have probably lost alot more time. Mechanical failures are an unfortunate part of racing- look at Millar's rear wheel in the TT- it happens.


----------

